

Ask HN: Do you use Goodreads? If so, why? - Krshna


======
lefstathiou
Passionate about reading, love having the books that i love so dearly all in
one place with relevant stats and reviews that i can share with others. Also,
i find that i enjoy talking to others about my favorite books and goodreads is
a great way of connecting those dots. it helps that they have a high quality
app.

happy to discuss in greater detail if you want.

